
Show HN: Article on causal inference applications in industry - waltherg
https://georg.io/the_causality-driven_company
======
waltherg
Hi to anyone reading this. This is my first attempt at describing applications
of causal inference in the context of possible industrial applications.

I started this article because I often find commonly used examples from
economics and medical research hard to relate to.

Both my understanding of this topic and my article likely need further work so
I would appreciate any constructive criticism!

